# Terrified-we learned a lesson!



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Last night was HORRIBLE!! Scooter had his collar on because we're struggling with the eating poo thing uke: and our daughter carried him to his crate to put him to bed for the night in our bedroom. I didn't realize he still had his collar on and she didn't notice since he's so fluffy. (Just had a bath.) Around 1:30 we were startled awake by Scooter's shrieks, his name tag had apparently become caught in the wire of the bottom of his crate! Being totally disoriented it took a few minutes for us to figure out what was going on but my husband finally broke the loop on the name tag and we got him out. He shot out of the crate into my lap and wouldn't move. After feeling all around his neck and back with no more crying we took him out to potty, snuggled with him for a few minutes and then attempted to put him back in the crate-WITHOUT his collar-but he cried for over an hour before I gave up and brought him down to the couch with me. For most of the rest of the night I sat and stared at him while listening to his breathing.

How is it we've managed to raise three children, aged 16, 13 and 11, but have such difficulty with this sweet little puppy? My husband I are heartbroken after what happened last night! Thank God he has an appointment with the vet this morning. We feel like the worst puppy parents ever!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Don't beat yourself up about it. I know it must have been horrible for you. Thank goodness Scooter is OK and now you will be more aware of things. 

I have wooden blinds in my living room and Shelby likes to sleep on the window shelf (supposed to be for my plants). One day I heard the most horrible shrieking, yelping noises I have ever heard. When I went into the living room, she had gotten her tail tangled up in the blind cord and she was hanging off the couch by her tail . Who woulda thunk it?! Now, we make sure the cords are out of reach of anything. Also a good lesson with a new grandbaby on the way.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ann, Don't beat yourself up. Puppies get into things. When Jasper was 4 months old he was chewing on a carpet remnant I gave him to lie on and who knew there was a staple in it... Poor little Jasper got the staple stuck on upper and lower jaws...he stapled his jaw shut. We didn't know what was going on, but rushed him to our Vet who had to put him under breifly to remove the staple. I really felt like a bad mom too and DH looked at me like I was the most unfit mother in the world. But in the end, like you and your DH, it was how we responded to the situation that really counts.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

That is very scary. I know somebody who's cat got hung by a blind cord. They can be very dangerous.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

You are not bad puppy parents. Things happen to all of us at one time or another. Glad he is ok.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh poor Scooter, glad he is ok. I’m sure that must have been scary :hug:

I would definitely start working on him today about going back in the crate though, you have to help him realize it is not a bad place. I would sit on the floor and put him in leaving the door open given him lots of loving praises and treats. If he comes out try and lure him back in with a treat or favorite toy what ever he loves the most.
Does Scooter have a blanket or pillow in his crate? My crates have a plastic tray on the bottom over the wire, they also have a pillow and blanket to snuggle into.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How frightening. We've all had those moments with our four and two legged little ones. Bailey managed to fall off my high bed one night right after I got him. At the time I had his crate at eye level on top of a plastic bin. He fell in the small space between the bed and the bin and looked like a twisted heap. He screamed a blood curdling scream and I thought I've gone and killed him. Thankfully he was better within a short time and all his parts seemed to be working, but I didn't get very much sleep that night. 

It was a good lesson to check for the collar before putting him in the crate again. There are warnings with every crate I've bought so it's obviously something that's happened many times in the past. Don't beat yourself up. I'm happy you're going to the vet today if only for your peace of mind.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> How is it we've managed to raise three children, aged 16, 13 and 11, but have such difficulty with this sweet little puppy?


You're certainly not alone in that thought. I have heard similar questions in the last couple of years by several puppy owners.

I'm glad it all worked out.

Leeann has a really good point about getting him back to the crate right away. If you can toss one of his favorite treats inside and then lure him in with another, it should go quickly.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

OMG - how scary. You aren't bad puppy parents - accidents happen and now you just have one more thing to add to the checklist. I've become so afraid that this will happen that I quit using collars years ago. Now I use a slip lead with a stop or martingale to walk mine or use the leash and never leave a collar on. There are some special breakaway collars designed exactly for this situation, but I don't have the link handy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> OMG - how scary. You aren't bad puppy parents - accidents happen and now you just have one more thing to add to the checklist. I've become so afraid that this will happen that I quit using collars years ago. Now I use a slip lead with a stop or martingale to walk mine or use the leash and never leave a collar on. There are some special breakaway collars designed exactly for this situation, but I don't have the link handy.


Glad to hear he is OK. 
Lisa I use a collar with their name and phone number on it (no tags) in case they get out at night Just because we live in earthquake country I was in the Santa Cruz mountains during Loma Prieta quake and know people whose dogs ran away. They are microchipped as well


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad things are okay now. These little Havs seem to be able to find trouble sometimes. I also raised three kids, but they didn't RLH from me. Scooter is a cute little guy. How old is he now? We are located in Buford -- so not far from you. I'm sure your family is having as much fun with a Hav as we are. Hopefully Scooter will forget, and with treats, start liking his crate again.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ah, poor guy. And poor you. I'm sure it was one of those things that sounded worse then it was, ya know? 
We hadn't had Bodie very long when dh put him in his crate after taking him out to potty in the middle of the night. About 2, 3 mins later he started this horrible shrieking sound as well. He didn't stop until I got to the crate and opened it. I THINK dh must have closed some of his fur into the latch. And when he went to move, it pulled and he let out a scream like he was dying.
He was just fine, but also looked at me like I was crazy when I put him back in. I threw some treats in, and he was fine.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

We have ALL had moments with children and/or dogs where something happened and we all went on the major guilt trip. I do think Scooter will forget eventually. I had to remove a major mat from Jackson last night and he kept biting me until I had to get really firm with him. He wouldn't come near me the rest of the night. This morning it was all wags and kisses. Maybe move Scooter's cage to another location temporarily?

On another note, we just bought some miniblinds for our new sun porch and they now have breakaway cords . . . apparently so many accidents that it is standard on some.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

Poor you! I know how you feel.

My husband went fishing and left his tackle box by the back door with a lure on top. I asked him for days to put it away. One day he came home and my Sibe was laying in the hallway, he noticed the lure behind her. He asked "did you get into my lures", she wagged her tail and lifted her head and the whole lure moved a foot behind her... it was through her gums in her mouth! We had to take her to the vet, they made her sleep to cut it out.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

We have all had moments like that. I am glad everything is ok. You are a good parent, dont be upset. :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

All of these things are very scary. I don't leave collars on my dogs during the day. The only time they wear them is while out and about. I always pray that the training we've done with them not to bolt out the front door will hold. So far so good but I'd love to find some way to have our phone number on them that would not cause mats or be a danger to them.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Yup - it is always something. Here are some of the the dangers I have learned about on this forum:
1. Stones possibly caused by certain dog foods 
2. Cooked proteins with bones are dangerous, uncooked bones are not
3. Un-filtered drinking water can cause eye staining
4. Too frequent bathing can cause skin irritation
5. Teeth cleaning is important - through kibble, chewing sticks, and brushing or PetzLife
6. These dogs can have allergies to all sorts of things - wheat, chicken may cause foot biting???
7. Xylitol sweetened chewing gum will damage your dog's liver
8. Chocolate really is dangerous for dogs
9. Debate - Angel Eyes antibiotic--- good or bad?
10. Hard plastic toys will break and bits get lodged in the insides
11. Marbles get swallowed and can't pass through
12. Ticks can bite before they are killed by the meds
13. Foxtails can seriously injure a dog of any size!

It is tough to keep track of it all. You shouldn't feel guilty, especially around Scooter. He needs to know that everything is OkeyDokey and the crate is a safe place with soft beds and treats and happy parents nearby!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your encouragement! Good news from the vet, he's fine and the tech there said the same thing happened to her. I'm going to order a collar that has the tag attached so it isn't hanging even though he won't wear it in his crate. He is micro-chipped so I hope if were to be lost he'd be returned to us. He's going back to his "room" this afternoon to play and have treats but he's napping after such a crazy night. He's going to stay in there all night tonight though, can't start bad habits!

Thanks again, this forum has such valuable information!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Last night was HORRIBLE!! Scooter had his collar on because we're struggling with the eating poo thing uke: and our daughter carried him to his crate to put him to bed for the night in our bedroom. I didn't realize he still had his collar on and she didn't notice since he's so fluffy. (Just had a bath.) Around 1:30 we were startled awake by Scooter's shrieks, his name tag had apparently become caught in the wire of the bottom of his crate! Being totally disoriented it took a few minutes for us to figure out what was going on but my husband finally broke the loop on the name tag and we got him out. He shot out of the crate into my lap and wouldn't move. After feeling all around his neck and back with no more crying we took him out to potty, snuggled with him for a few minutes and then attempted to put him back in the crate-WITHOUT his collar-but he cried for over an hour before I gave up and brought him down to the couch with me. For most of the rest of the night I sat and stared at him while listening to his breathing.
> 
> How is it we've managed to raise three children, aged 16, 13 and 11, but have such difficulty with this sweet little puppy? My husband I are heartbroken after what happened last night! Thank God he has an appointment with the vet this morning. We feel like the worst puppy parents ever!


Oh gosh  I'm SOOO sorry that happened, boy..I can relate. I had a crate 'incident' with Gucci when she was a wee-pup. She HATED the crate and would throw herself against it to get out, I mean....hated it. I stuck it out 3-4 times for a few minutes hoping that she would adapt, but then she managed to injure herself and cut her ear and there was BLOOD all over the place. I was HORRIFIED and felt like the worse fur-mom in the whole world. I gave up on crating after that and she sleeps with me, but I think it was more traumatizing to ME than her. lol

But, I've read similar mishaps and we all have them, I'm just glad he's alright and you got to him quickly. I bet he'll want to snuggle on the couch with you tonight! 

Gucci loves when I lay on the couch and she can sleep ON me. lol

Kara


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Kara-Scooter is happily sleeping next to me on the couch right this minute! He's so snuggly and I love it!

He's going into his "room" (puppy jail as my husband calls it) tonight, pray that he makes it all night and we get some much needed sleep!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

So glad all is well with Scooter. I can't resist telling you what happened when Cazzie was about 3 months old. We were visiting family and it was getting along toward nightfall when I took him out for potty. He was nosing around in the bushes and all of a sudden the most ear-splitting horrific heart-breaking screaming comes from the little guy! I was screaming for DH in the house, all at the same time my mind was racing....a bee? a snake? a fox? I scooped him up and there was a big beetle pinching his little nose! Without really thinking I brushed it off and off it went. By this time everyone in the house is coming to my assistance, thinking a bear had gotten us, or something!  All was quickly forgotten by Cazzie, who still noses around (he's the nosiest dog I ever had) and despite the terror of the moment, we can smile about it now.

Suzy


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's been so spoiled today that I hope he forgets all about it. We put a treat in his room and he still didn't want to go in. He stretched his legs as far as they would go to get it and then backed out. He's going in early tonight, after playing for a while, so if he does cry he'll still fall asleep at a decent time so we can get some rest!

Poor Cazzie, I'm glad he forgot about the beetle!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Suzy, what a story! 

Ann, it may help to wear him out real good before bed and then make sure you just act very matter-of-fact about bedtime. If you act apprehensive, tentative or even baby him about going to bed, it will reinforce any fears he may have.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Kara-Scooter is happily sleeping next to me on the couch right this minute! He's so snuggly and I love it!
> 
> He's going into his "room" (puppy jail as my husband calls it) tonight, pray that he makes it all night and we get some much needed sleep!


LOL! ound: Your husband sounds like mine! It IS a jail. A cage is a cage no matter what you call it, and he's right.

I find it ironic that many "domestic" animals are caged to begin with. 

But, I just hope your lil' man doesn't try to manipulate you again to get out of the cage and on to the sofa with mom! These Havs are smart! SMART! 

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh how scary. I think sometimes they aren't as scared as we are, but our emotions and energy play into and we really freak them out too.

I have Isabelle the maltese who I never caged, she just freaked out and I made the mistake of letting her decide what she wanted  Dora is decent, she will lay down in the crate but she doesnt go into one on her own. Isabelle has ruined every crate I have ever owned- ask Leslie it took her a whole 2 mins to ruin the last soft one. Metal ones can be dangerous cause she chews or shoves body parts until she gets stuck or there is blood! If I could undue any part of her training, it would be to train her to lover her crate. 

Dasher came to me kind of liking a crate and then we have made the crate a fun place. He gets chews in his crate, he knows his crate is his safety and personal space. I have it up next to our bed so he does sleep eye level with me and each night that is where he wants to be.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Kimberly-we are wearing him out tonight! He's already eaten his dinner and been out to poo so we won't have to do that again, just to pee-pee later. Since I didn't get to sleep last night I'm going to bed early and my husband will be putting him to bed. He's staying in the crate no matter what tonight! 

He is a smart little guy and I love him even if he does keep me awake at night.:frusty:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'd be freaking out too, Ann! Don't worry though. We've all had similar incidents, though I have to admit that fishing lure story really freaks me out! :jaw: 

I am too afraid to leave the collars off Ricky and Sammy. It's happened twice that they found themselves in the front yard on their own. I was incredibly scared and so relieved that all they did was wander on our lawn and sniff around. Man, they could have taken off never to be seen again!  I have a rounded leather collar for Sammy, so that his long hair doesn't mat so much under it and Ricky's hair is fine with almost any collar. They dont' sleep in crates any more, mind you, but they did for months and I still didn't want to remove their collars. I was paranoid of losing them! sigh...... I'm just glad that Scooter is o.k. after all. 

Some great ideas here to get Scooterboy back into his crate. I hope things work out for you tonight. Good luck!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

You are in good company, Ann (Scooter's mom). I think I remember someone on the forum posting about their Havs' tags getting caught between the boards on her deck - very similar kind of incident. Who would have thought that could happen? Not me.

Redorr, nice summary list of what you've learned on the forum!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

It is great that Scooter is doing well after a scary incident. Good luck with putting Scooter in his "room".


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, I needed them today and it made us feel so much better! So glad my husband found this forum after we got our sweet baby.:baby:

You all have no idea how much you've helped us!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

I am wondering how Scooter did last night? I hope he was happy enough in his crate. So far Suzy seems to really like her wire crates but dislikes the plastic crate. She will go into the crate with the door open and lie down for a nap. If Scooter was not happy last night maybe moving the crate from room to room with you today and keeping the door open would encourage him to explore? Someone also suggested to us feeding Suzy in her crate as well as using treats.

Lots of great hints from members more experienced than we are. And great tag warnings.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He didn't do so well, cried off and on most of the night.:frusty: I took him out to potty once, which he did, and he was up and crying again from 4-5am so my husband got up with him. I came down at 6am and Scooter and I slept on the couch until 8 this morning. I guess we just have to stick with it even though it's killing us. I even put a treat in there before he went in but he wouldn't eat it.

I let him sleep most of the day yesterday but today I'm keeping him up so hopefully he'll be VERY tired tonight.

Thanks for checking on us! :hug:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ginny, my breeder suggested a wire crate (vs. a plastic one) for those that don't like feeling "closed in". Scout, like Suzy, also doesn't seem to like to be closed in - he likes to be in the middle of the action.

Ann, are you able to put your fingers through the door of the crate at night to help calm Scooter? (I can't remember if anyone already suggested that on this thread, so I apologize for the repeat.) We put our puppy crate on a chair next to our bed, so it was at the same level to make it easier. It really helped. Good luck!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

I forgot that we also put the crate at eye level when Suzy first came home. There were a few times the first week or so where I put my fingers in through through the crate. I also was pretty much nose to nose those first few nights.

Maybe washing the crate to change the smell a bit and changing its position, adding in family member things (dirty socks come to mind!) and keeping the crate as close as possible would ease things for tonight.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jane & Ginny-
He is in a wire crate but it's across the room from us and our bed is so high that he can't see us once we lie down. I may move him over so he's closer to the bed tonight so he can see us. The night he got stuck I was lying in front of the crate when we tried to put him back in but he just kept scratching at the little door and crying.

We were joking today that we wish there was doggie Nyquil, we could all have a "Nyquiltini" before bed! (I'm kidding, we would never do that!)


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Aww, so glad he's okay. Stay strong because we all know they are smart little buggers and its so easy to let them have their way. Some really good suggestions here - keep at it and I hope all goes back to normal soon! 

Connie


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't know about doggie NyQuil but our bed is high like yours. I had Suzy on our night stand, her first crate was smaller than the one she is using now. Can you drag a table over by your side of the bed? It is temporary and it might help tonight. Then you can ease him back to the floor. I also drag Suzy's crate to my side of the bed every night. I think she would be fine elsewhere but I feel better knowing she is right there plus I like to peek her her curled up and sleeping while I am reading in bed.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Jane & Ginny-
> He is in a wire crate but it's across the room from us and our bed is so high that he can't see us once we lie down. I may move him over so he's closer to the bed tonight so he can see us.


Great idea, Ann. And then you could poke your fingers into the crate from the top!


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

My heart raced as I read your story. I too, had a very scary incident a few weeks ago. 

I am new to the forum and a new hav parent....my girl, Casey is 4 mos. old, and we have only had her for three weeks now. The morning after we brought her home, I decided to introduce her to the idea of a crate. Against my own better judgement, I put her in a large breed crate we already had for our lab. I was trying to show her it was a fun place, so I closed the door and praised her and gave her some treats. I took her out to play and then put her in again. I decided to walk away for a minute, and put some dishes upstairs. Her whimpering quickly turned to a panicked FRENZY. I ran downstairs to find her head stuck between the rungs....she was in a state of hysteria! I had to calm her down to stop her from struggling. I then tried to pull the bars apart, but they didn't budge. My heart was in my throat. I reached for the phone to call for help and she somehow managed to pull/squeeze her head out. I held her and kissed her over and over while my heart was beating out of my chest. I am so embarassed to have done something so stupid, but I hope my posting might save someone else a similar predicament that might not have a happy ending. Again, I knew better, but didn't pay attention to my intuition. 

Now I am so overly protective my family thinks I'm nuts. I don't like her being on the deck and I have chastised my local doggy day care for having railings that can get dogs' heads stuck. 

I would really like to see a thread (if there isn't one already) about hav safety. 

Thanks for a great forum.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm glad to hear Casey is ok now! I felt so stupid but all of the people on here made me feel much better, as did my vet. She was so understanding and helpful when she could have really made me even worse than I already did.

BTW, Casey is adorable!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Casey's mom-- could happen to anyone! A friends two year old got her head stuck between the balustrades on her staircase banister. Eventually the fire department had to be called. They had trouble and were just about the use metal cutters when a neighbor tried some sort of oil. The child was a mess, her mom had first used petroleum jelly, then peanut butter, rescue had tried some other things and then the oil on top made for a slick kid. Glad to hear that Casey is OK.

Any news on Scooters night?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He did much better last night, got up twice to go potty and was up for the day at 6am but we napped on the couch for a while after that with me. :behindsofa: I feel like he's doing much better! Of course my husband goes out of town for a week tomorrow...don't think he could have planned that trip much better! And he'll be on Grand Cayman while I'm here roasting in Atlanta!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ann, glad that Scooter's doing well today. Just keep hugging that darling little guy.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Good news, I hope he is ok while his dad is away. Maybe you could slip Scooter into the carry on-- I saw lots of dogs on the beach on Grand Cayman. Dog friendly island!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad Scooter is doing better. One thing that I think helped Cicero like his crate was I would drop 2 or 3 tiny treats in his crate when he was busy elsewhere. Then he would find them later. I believe he thinks there is a "treat fairy" and now will go in his crate lots to check if she has left him a gift. Sometimes he naps a while waiting for her to show up.

INFO: The story of the child reminded me of some info that might come in handy. My grandson got his head caught in rails at the mall when he was 2. Many tried to help but couldn't get him out. He cried -- ears hurt when people tried to help. Security finally came and said, "Anywhere his head will go --his body can follow." They told him to relax and they were just going to slide him on through. Picked him up -turned him sideways and slid him on through. Don't know if it will work on every child, but it did him!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

ginny said:


> Good news, I hope he is ok while his dad is away. Maybe you could slip Scooter into the carry on-- I saw lots of dogs on the beach on Grand Cayman. Dog friendly island!


Ginny-
He just read that over my shoulder! Darn it, I should have been sneakier.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ann, I'm relieved to hear that Scooter's night was a little better. Hopefully, you'll finally get a full night's sleep. It's very hard on the body and brain, I know! lol My hubby also travels for work at times and it often seems like the "worst" possible time. sigh..... Mind you, if my hubby was heading for the Cayman Islands, I'd be pouting BIG TIME!! 

Wow. What scary stories! Thank you for posting, Casey's mom! It will most certainly help someone else. Welcome to our forum!!  Your girl is so adorable!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*OLD THREAD, BUT GREAT INFORMATION* especially for new Hav owners!

Just curious....is Scooter still crated at night?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter isn't crated at night, sleeps in a dog bed next to the crate with Murphy in it in our bedroom. We close the door and our closet door is closed too.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I just found this thread. Spooky stuff!! The jump rings on the tags can get caught in a tooth also.
Our dogs love their kennels and you'll find them in there taking a nap when they want to be left alone.
It's hard to figure out if you should keep collars and tags on them or rely on microchips. Some pounds don't even look for a microchip. I guess we just do what feels comfortable to us
While I was in the motel for 10 days, hubby decided to give the dogs the run of the house when he went out. It feels weird to walk out the door without crating the dogs and I'm still getting used to it. They've been great though.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

One night we brought our Saint Bernards home from their obedience class and we forgot to take off their collars...In the middle of the night one got his mouth caught on the other ones collar and that one rolled over...Needless to say that 10 years later I am still haunted by the loss of a beloved Saint. I still have nightmares and I think I can see in his eyes that he feels sorry for me still. He forgives me and I can't forgive myself. Truly...Our new pups will never wear their collars except for outings. We will have them microchiped next week.


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

I also learned the hard way not to leave a collar on. Thank goodness my DH and I were home. Bacca's name tag got caught in the air conditioner vent. He apparently had laid down on it while I was cooking. All of a sudden we heard him screaming and couldn't figure out what was wrong. We finally pulled the whole vent out of the floor to get him unstuck. He was fine but terrified. No more collars on in the house! I put it on when we go out.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

This may have already been posted, sorry if it's a duplicate.

www.boomerangtags.com, click on Collar Tags. They lay flat on the collar. Love these!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poor little guy Great that you caught it! Don't beat yourself up though. It happens to the best of us.


I ordered the bomerang dog tags last week. I keep my dogs collars on at all times. I was using the breakaway collar, but I lost a few due to them falling off! I went back to a normal adjustable collar with the slide on bommerang tag. They don't hang, so nothing to get caught!


----------

